# 2009 Christmas Customs Exchange



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It's that time of year (ok, i'm a little late posting) again for the custom slot car xmas exchange.
This is year 4 already.
Rules are pretty basic, and if I miss anything you'll are more then welcome to chime in.
1.)Cars in the trade must have a running chassis, not a screamer, but able to do laps.
2.) I try to (repeat try too) keep exchanges in the same class, for example, if you send in a tjet, i try to send a tjet back, tyco for tyco, BUT it doesn't always end up that way, it gets confusing with 25 or so packages floating around.
3.) cars have to have some sort of customizing, paint/decals, chop tops, resin cars.
4.)when you send your car, please send 6.00 cash or check, or paypal to [email protected] for return postage.
5.) PLEASE, in the box, have your hobbytalk name, car your sending, and return address. I know address are on the tops of the boxes, but its easier to handle the other way.
6.) no whining, it won't do any good anyways, whiner emails are being forwarded to the Hobbytalk Headbashers Association, a group formed by Coach last year.

Anything else guys?????

Due date,,,how about Dec. 15th-18th

Have fun, be creative, and know you'll be getting a cool car in return. Its a win/win.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in!!! :woohoo:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

any newcomers can search for the past few years to see the cars that were built, some really cool stuff.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh I guess I will sign up again.. lol....


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'M IN


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Remember guys!! This is kinda like a secret Santa thing!!! Part of the fun is guessing who sent what!!!*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Technically, I'm in.

yo ho ho


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Christmas Custom Exchange....oh yeah this is Christmas baby!!!!*

You better believe I am in! Thanks Ed this has been a blast in the past and looking forwards to it again. :woohoo:

Bob...guess, guess, guess if you can, but you can't catch me I'm the Gingerbread man...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Count me in.. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm in, post an address Ed. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't forget me!:wave:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*arrgggghhhh!*

If I can unpack all the hobby stuff from the house move..... I'll be in too! :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bah Humbug!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'm in.......how about an address?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Count me in too!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know most of you guys have the address from last year, email or pm me if you don't. i don't like publicly listing it.

And, for any Parsippany show goers, if you have your car done and want to bring it to the show, let me know.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Car on the way Ed. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Beep, Beep....catch him if you can...Road Runner...thuppppp, thupppppp*



roadrner said:


> Car on the way Ed. :thumbsup: Dave


Showoff....:tongue:

Bob...am betting it is a Mopar?...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Showoff....:tongue:
> 
> Bob...am betting it is a Mopar?...zilla


yeah showoff!! 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrunner/Dave/CHARLES.........Is ALWAYS the first car I get, all 4 years, and year one had me in a tizzy, because I had no damn idea who Charles was, lol. Your the reason for the please please send hobbytalk name with your auctions.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

and I'm usually one of the late ones........:wave:

:jest::jest::jest::jest::jest:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> roadrunner/Dave/CHARLES.........Is ALWAYS the first car I get, all 4 years, and year one had me in a tizzy, because I had no damn idea who Charles was, lol. Your the reason for the please please send hobbytalk name with your auctions.


Sorry, just a product of being named a JUNIOR. Mom didn't want me to be called Little Charlie or Chuck, thank GOD, not that there's anything wrong with those names. Hence, Dave or DAVID when the S hit the fan. I never used roadrner until I started hanging out here so I'll blame you guys.  
Ed, anyway, thanks for doing it once again. it's greatly appreciated and there's another box coming your way but it's for your collection.  

roadrunner/Dave/CHARLES.... don't forget the other one rr :freak:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Sorry, just a product of being named a JUNIOR. Mom didn't want me to be called Little Charlie or Chuck, thank GOD, not that there's anything wrong with those names. Hence, Dave or DAVID when the S hit the fan. I never used roadrner until I started hanging out here so I'll blame you guys.
> Ed, anyway, thanks for doing it once again. it's greatly appreciated and there's another box coming your way but it's for your collection.
> 
> roadrunner/Dave/CHARLES.... don't forget the other one rr :freak:


You Forgot Original flavor Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> You Forgot Original flavor Dave


Thanks Dave! At my age, I can't remember everything.  OFD


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*That's my que...worst of the worst*



fastlap said:


> and I'm usually one of the late ones........:wave:
> 
> :jest::jest::jest::jest::jest:


Gar,

I never even start mine until you've apologized for being late! :tongue:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

You mean I'm late? I figure to start on the 11th-12th. It's due on the 14th....right?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

car #1 received, waaahooo..I already can't wait for the group photo.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine will be hand delivered at the Parsippany show!! I'm usually one of the procrastinating almost too late ones!! Not this time!!:woohoo: I have a ton of pictures of it already, but don't want to ruin the surprise any more than I have already... 

P.S. You still buying lunch, Ed??? :lol:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Slotcarman, wear a nametag, or your HT hat, so I can find you.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I always wait till the extention date to start work..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll have to dig through my wardrobe. and pick out something that will make me blatantly obvious.. . Hmmm.. I'll be wearing a "flaming barbed wire" dress shirt. There can't be too many of them in NJ!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sltman, See if Honda will let you borrow one of his Gerbils, maybe let him sit on your shoulder??? A leach may not be a good idea with a crowd...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It may be a bit late for a gerbil rental.. Hey Dennis!! You still have that gerbil honda lent you from that blackout you had last week?? :lol:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Mine will be hand delivered at the Parsippany show!! I'm usually one of the procrastinating almost too late ones!! Not this time!!:woohoo: I have a ton of pictures of it already, but don't want to ruin the surprise any more than I have already...
> 
> P.S. You still buying lunch, Ed??? :lol:


Sure, there is an excellent restaurant at the end of the block thats fit for a King.

My wife and Seth will be along, and yep, I'll be wearing a W.W.J.D. shirt, lol.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HA HA HA Joe!! Sent him back, he was too slow!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Finally completed mine this morning ! & to think I started it in the spring of this year ! WIl send as ASAP !


Neal :dude:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I want in. I just finished a really nice xmas colors 55 Chevy x-trac. I know it will make some little boy happy. or girl... I am also doing up 2 LL cars for my soon to be nephew he digs my slots and always asks what are you workin on now uncle Clyde? so i show him and he just satres with his jaw dropped down to his knees I know hes gonna be a die hard ( I hope) . Cute kid reminds me of: well me.
Clyde-0-mITE


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok Im in. I actually have something I just polished off and will be perfect!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

Hey Ed Its Me Honda27 Im Sending A Car In And 6.00 My Address Is Darrell Swisher 7485 Clay Street Merrillville In 46410 Ty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Times runing out, if you want in, get building/painting/decaling.
Remember, the deadline was posted as 15th/18th. preferably earier, I want everyone to receive their cars before xmas.
no rush, bout 6 cars are here now.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Don't forget to post a group shot.  Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Mines done and will leave in the Am.. just waiting one payment fromt HOHT so I can do one mail run..


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Ed, Mine's on the way. Dropped it in the mail this AM with the six dollar bill in it! Merry Christmas! HO HO HO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

mine on it,s way lendell


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mine is done, but I am going to send it at the last minute anyway.
If nothing else, I can be consistent. :lol:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*uh-huh*

You mean I have to start on this project? oops!! Better get something out of the parts bin.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahahaha Gar!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok Ed. Got a package comin atcha.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sorry guys, just couldn´t get my project together before leaving. 
I´ll have to sit this one out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Getting close to a kodak moment, Ed???


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*don't forget to send Ed SHIPPING MONEY GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We are having a Blizzard here now but, will try and get it mailed off tomorrow.

Bob...had to let the clear coat dry...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Getting close to a kodak moment, Ed???


waiting for some more to come in.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Mine went out Monday should be there by Friday.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Getting close to a kodak moment, Ed???


i can see it.. a really nice picture of old fashioned xmas tree and all the customs slot cars underneath all sparkle and shiny... good for hallmark xmas card!! lol! 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am little peeved,, finished up the Chettah I was doing at work the other night, now I can't find the friggen glass for it.. grrr... may have to send my back up car.. but the chettah is so friggen good looking I was so proud of myself...

Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I am little peeved,, finished up the Chettah I was doing at work the other night, now I can't find the friggen glass for it.. grrr... may have to send my back up car.. but the chettah is so friggen good looking I was so proud of myself...
> 
> Dave


Did you look in your shorts...Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Did you look in your shorts...Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
> :freak:


owe!

Now that image is burned into my brain! (of course he looked there. THAT is what he meant when he said he can't find it! lol)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Did you look in your shorts...Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew :freak:


DANNGGGGG.. thanks for the frickin picture .. LOL!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Who"s cars do you have for the exchange ? fcb


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have
ummm

slotcarmans,mine,fordcowboy,partspig,neal,utherDave,Wes, and a few others (cars are still in their original boxes so I don't mix them up in the return. After I get a few more in I'll post a shot, like all the other years, I don't think Bill Halls will make picture time, lol.

And, Mr Tom Stumpf has thrown in a contribution body too. (no, not the new corvettes you drooling slotards).


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! Thanks Tom!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I hate to say it as I have never missed a exchange, but I am out this time around, to late to mail it out now will be to late and I do not want to hold it up.. but I'll be in next time fer sure!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine went out yesterday Ed. Also, there's a little surprise coming along with it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think its only Bill, Joez and zilla then.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I think its only Bill, Joez and zilla then.


I hope mine didn't get lost in the mail. 

Bob...should have put a 007 tracking device in it...zilla


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I hope mine made it too I mailed it last Monday!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah ....dats it!

...mines lost in the mail


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I think its only Bill, Joez and zilla then.


I sent mine out last week, if you dont have it already, you should be getting it soon.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Parcel went out with todays mail.:thumbsup:
Shipped priority!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*????*

Ed,

Any chance to take a pic of the lot, or are you waiting for the few last stragglers???


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

PICTURES!! PICTURES !! PICTURES!!

WE WANT ....... PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont hold up the sleigh Santa, take the pic!

I REALLY may not make it this year!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> PICTURES!! PICTURES !! PICTURES!!
> 
> WE WANT ....... PICTURES!!!!


C'mon Ed! :wave: You know how us kids get at Christmas!  Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

PICTURES!! PICTURES !! PICTURES!!

WE WANT ....... PICTURES!!!!



Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease Ed??


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

got zillas today, couple days of work and i'll get pics posted (Zilla, my zip code is 18067, you had 18064 on the box, hence the delay)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> PICTURES!! PICTURES !! PICTURES!!
> 
> WE WANT ....... PICTURES!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL
You SHOULD have mine now too, hey!:thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

YAWN!!! :-OOO


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can ya at least have Seth draw us a picture??? Break out the crayons!!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Can ya at least have Seth draw us a picture??? Break out the crayons!!! :lol:


SCM, 
Not a bad idea!
 rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got the final car today (joez) .I will do some box shuffling and picture tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WOOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

WOOT!!! x2

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*pics are in. took a few*

lets see how many I can get posted.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*nascar afx*

nascar by myself and honda


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*little drivers*

joez and slotcarmans use of tiny people


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*new in box*

bet you never saw these autoworld releases


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*sweet racers*

bobzilla and Crim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*tycos, and 55's*

a few more closeups


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Houston we have pictures...AWESUM!!!!*

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! :hat:  :hat:

Bob...Holy Smokes!!!!!!!!...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*www.???*

Wow!!! Just don't believe I could handle your job of choosing what to send where to who!!! Great looking bunch of cars!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great looking set of cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!! :tongue: Which one am I gettin'????  They all look sweet!!! Nice job guys!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

It's my first time doing the Xmas exchange. What a cool selection of cars. The thing that has impressed me is the number of cars that have turned up and the fact that the HT members have taking the time to do them. 
This is what this hobby is all about! Thanks for the pics Ed.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alrighty, all boxes are re-packaged and ready to go.
They'll all be on the santa sleigh tomorrow morning priority. (except you Kiwi, yours should be there around feb. 1st, lol, jk, but I doubt it will get to your little island by xmas)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Just another BIG THANKS for hosting the annual HTBB Christmas Exchange. Always great to play in these things! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks again for the exchange I really get a kick out of it & I get new perpectives from what I recieve & hope others get the same from me & mine !



Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Ed,
> Just another BIG THANKS for hosting the annual HTBB Christmas Exchange. Always great to play in these things! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Yeah! same here! Thanks ED!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I better make some room in the case!! :freak: I got another top shelf-er coming!!! :woohoo:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

THANKS ED!!!!!!


MERRY Xmas to all!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I better make some room in the case!! :freak: I got another top shelf-er coming!!! :woohoo:


Right, but the question is..

"What room?"

Thank you again, Ed.
Your efforts are greatly appreciated, hey!:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

oh man! some sweet looking customs, cant wait to get mine!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks Ed!!!! This is a fantastic yearly event that I will participate in for as long as I am able. It's great fun, and I look forward to it every year.

Merry Christmas to all the HT guys and gals!

Gar


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

This is my first exchange as well and know I won't be disappointed. Thanks for the effort involved Ed. I rerally appreciate it and look forward to my gift car. In fact it's going under the tree and won't be opened till christmas morning. Merry Christmas everyone.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

so, nows the fun question.
Which car do you guys think I got?

Kinda like a mini game, but It won't go on for days, after a few guesses I'll chime in.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I'll guess the Lil' Red Wagon Pickup.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I got it narrowed down to 2.... First guess is the gold chop top cruiser....


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

or the two-tone 40's coupe?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

mmmmmm ........ maybe the really cool Henry J


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Naw, Jer, He picked the Candy bus.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Judging by your avatar, I'm guessing the No. 4 Hot Rod for you??? Now, guess which one I'd like!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Thanks Ed!!!! This is a fantastic yearly event that I will participate in for as long as I am able. It's great fun, and I look forward to it every year.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the HT guys and gals!
> 
> Gar


Yep fastlap and everyone else too....this is the fun place to be place. Thank you Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hey guys!! i got this beautiful tyco green jeep!!! i am so impressed with the work on it! thanks to the guy who made it! he did a awesome job on it!! i am a jeep guy!! i have my own cherokee jeep.. 

thanks ed for batmobile body that i bought from you. i got plans for it. 

thanks tom for 37 ford body kit!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

thanks
wes


----------



## slotcarkid12 (Dec 6, 2008)

OK Today's guess is the 37 Ford!!! I know you like them funky colors like me!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes, 
Lucky slotter. Don't forget a pic, a good close one. Heck, we haven't rec'd mail for the last three days. Whatever happened to their credo, "Through rain, snow, sleet...." :freak: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

slotcarkid12 said:


> OK Today's guess is the 37 Ford!!! I know you like them funky colors like me!!


P.S. This is U-Joe, not the kid!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alright, i hate long drawn out things, besides I really like it and want to tell everyone,
I always had a weakness for Porsche 917's and absolutley loved Bobzillas custom paint job,so now its MINE ALL MINE.

thanks Bob, and thanks everyone for playing along.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jasper Power forever...there will be more*



sethndaddy said:


> alright, i hate long drawn out things, besides I really like it and want to tell everyone,
> I always had a weakness for Porsche 917's and absolutley loved Bobzillas custom paint job,so now its MINE ALL MINE.
> 
> thanks Bob, and thanks everyone for playing along.


Ed,

That is Awesum man & glad I decided to do up a Porsche 917 for the exchange even more now. It was fun to build all the way to the end.

I got the Gulf Pickup & trailerd casted up Hot Rod. MINE ALL MINE. Was working on Las Zillas Speedway tonight and then Fletcher (or 6 year old son) & I raced the rest of the night away till his bed time. Neal realy made a great setup here as the hitch stays hitched and the trailer follows the truck perfectly...Thanks Ed & Neal & everyone else for making this Christmas Slot Car Gift Exchange a Blast again this year...GREAT BUILDS EVERYONE!

Bob...It's Trailer Time in Gretna now...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I got the wh/gn 2 tone TYCO '40 Ford coupe.:thumbsup:I like it 'cause it is cool & funky !
Also got a Nu-Rora '37 Ford kit thrown in.This is really great !
I never had the oomph to get one of these kits but after seeing it in the flesh my interest is piqued ! I can see the ' 37 now in Testors Blue Angel Blue & classic t-jet flames ! I will probably get more !
I just love these exchanges for the Joy they impart to all & what we can all learn from the prespectives of other modelers.It is a great inspiration for us all.:thumbsup:THis is why this is such a great hobby !
Glad Bobhch likes my Ram p/u -trailer with LRD static track car. Great way to recycle those "Smoked" MTJ chassis's.
Look's like the owner of a Gulf Station is trailering home an 'ol Hot Rod Ford track car with rust & faded paint.
One reason I built it is 'cause I once got a great resin Black Chevy p/u with trailered Falcon track car that Hojohn built from one of the last exchanges & I felt I had to give something back.Been working on & off on it since the spring.

Neal:dude:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Bah Humbug My Christmas car didn't arrive so now I have to wait!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha, you think you have problems waiting!! One thing is for sure I will be the last one to get my car. It's a process of elimination before I find out?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I scored on the red/black wheelie corvette. Offhand, I dont recognize 'Jim2870' but nice work! That nu-rora '37 kit that was put in is WAY cool! Normally I dont go in for T-jets much but this will be a fun build. Glad I finally got my act together and participated this year. 

Merry X-Mas to all you guys--Chuck G


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

guys, if you don't know, Tom Stumpf was the donator of all the nurora 37' tjet kits. please support him by buying lots and lots of cars from him.

and last year he donated the 55 chevy's.

Class dude there, thanks Tom.
Have a merry christmas everyone.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: I got mine!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

I was the lucky recipient of the Henry J!!! Sweeeeeeet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

A huge thanks to you Ed, for all the work you do throwing this now worldwide swap!!! Thank you again Tom S. for the 37 Ford, and thanks to everyone who participated in this fun little game!!! Top shelf cars all the way around, and top notch contributors!!! 

I gotta go play now!!! :woohoo:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice move, Tom!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=97205&d=1261332716

I got the gold MercOholic with flames in the upper right corner.
THATS!!!!!

And thanks tom for the 37 Roadster kit. I can never have too many of those :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*excellent!!*

I re'cd the #25 KODIAK stocker shown in post #88. This is way cool! Thanks to Tom for the bonus '37. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> guys, if you don't know, Tom Stumpf was the donator of all the nurora 37' tjet kits. please support him by buying lots and lots of cars from him.
> 
> and last year he donated the 55 chevy's.
> 
> ...




Aso be advised that 3R will no longer make the '37 Rodster & has sold ts inventory to Tom & Jaghobbies so get them while you can !

PS how about a build off of the kits he supplied ?




Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*This was my inspiration !*

Glad Bobhch likes my JL Ram p/u -trailer with LRD static track car. Great way to recycle those "Smoked" MTJ chassis's.
Look's like the owner of a Gulf Station is trailering home an 'ol Hot Rod Ford track car with rust & faded paint.
One reason I built it is 'cause I once got a great resin Black '55 Chevy p/u with trailered wt/rd/bl #23 Falcon track car that Hojohn built from the last Xmas exchange & was so inspired I felt I had to give something back.Been working on & off on it since the spring.
The Ram p/u was a JL in vomitus green & the trailer was fom "Doc's' HO.Trailer wheels were from IDEAL TCR trailers & the Ford Track car was my own resincast concoction from the old TYCO S hot Rod that was my "Low Ridin' Daddies" series on the MTJ slimlines.


Neal:dude:

PS if I do not make use of this 3-day Xmas weekend for some HO projects it will be a shame !


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

WesJY said:


> hey guys!! i got this beautiful tyco green jeep!!! i am so impressed with the work on it! thanks to the guy who made it! he did a awesome job on it!! i am a jeep guy!! i have my own cherokee jeep..
> 
> thanks ed for batmobile body that i bought from you. i got plans for it.
> 
> ...


Haha! Do you even have to ask who was responsible? I figured it'd be a dead giveaway. Glad you liked it, Wes.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*hahaha*



grungerockjeepe said:


> I scored on the red/black wheelie corvette. Offhand, I dont recognize 'Jim2870' but nice work! That nu-rora '37 kit that was put in is WAY cool! Normally I dont go in for T-jets much but this will be a fun build. Glad I finally got my act together and participated this year.
> 
> Merry X-Mas to all you guys--Chuck G


Merry Christmas to YOU, Chuck.

You don't recognize the name because it is Jimz870. LOL, My 15 year old son! 
Yes, he did a fine job on the Vette. I almost kept it to say "Sorry, son. Must have gotten lost in the mail! LOL

Ujoe, the Henry J rolled straight from the HTHG. Nothing too fancy, mind you. Custom chrome big n littles on a NOS that was slightly massaged into a smooth running car. The J, besides the little details had a sweet set of lightning bolt decals that lifted and dried in the FUTURE! Gah! The decals were even two days dried before the future!
I tried to save them but the slot gods just were not having it. Feel free to add your own! :thumbsup:

Jimz and I were blessed with 2 very fine customs. We sent two and Ed returned two.
We have the fantastic Samba Clause bus and an seriously groovy cut Sandvan with the big ansens on all the corners. what a sweet looking buggy! Both cars run out very nicely. 
As Ed did not leave any note in our parcel, we are having trouble deciding who gets what. We both like them equally as well, so for now, we are content to each drive them both.

Thank you ed, for your efforts and thank you, builders for another great slot car filled Christmas!

brightest blessings!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Busted!!!*

Mail man was running a little late, but he got here in time for me to get busted!!! Pretty sure it came from the RoadRunner stable, because of all the great detail and trim work. It's even got twin antenna's and some cool reflective door strips...HoHoHo and Thanks!!! RM
P.S. Special thanks to Tom for the 37 body and Ed for all the work!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool cars everyone -- Maybe next year time won't get away from me like it did this winter so far.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The Santa Mailman brought me my Christmas goodie today. I got the " Loy Allen" #19 Charger. Whoo Hoo ,I love it .Also thanks Tom for the 37 Ford I feel a little pink comin on. Gotta test my manhood.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got the awesome looking Bud Light Jaguar from Bobzilla & Crim. I sent the turquoise & white Ford Tyco. 
I wanna buy some wheel inserts to really top it off. Bud Light is my favorite beer to drink. I'm really pleased with the car I received.
Thanks,
Fordcowboy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love all the different car builds here...*



fordcowboy said:


> I got the awesome looking Bud Light Jaguar from Bobzilla & Crim. I sent the turquoise & white Ford Tyco.
> I wanna buy some wheel inserts to really top it off. Bud Light is my favorite beer to drink. I'm really pleased with the car I received.
> Thanks,
> Fordcowboy


Fordcowboy,

The Bud Light Jaguar was all Crimnick ( I did the Jasper 917) and yeah that Jag is awesome looking. Should be real cool with some wheel inserts.

That 40 ford you did was a nice 2 tone paint job. Have been playing around with multiple paint color jobs myself after seeing all the Hilltop ones come out.

Bob...always ready to try something new...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*oops!*

Hate to be the "Nancy" and make corrections, but the Bud Light Jag is my creation. It's a combo of vacuformed styrene and clear plastic. Here's a pic.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fastlap said:


> Hate to be the "Nancy" and make corrections, but the Bud Light Jag is my creation. It's a combo of vacuformed styrene and clear plastic. Here's a pic.


Its ok Nancy, your allowed.. Only guys with 27 in thier names are not allowed to correct anyone.. I need to post my car up, I got the cooliest Chettah Coach did up for this year and never mailed off..lol


Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

fastlap said:


> Hate to be the "Nancy" and make corrections, but the Bud Light Jag is my creation. It's a combo of vacuformed styrene and clear plastic. Here's a pic.


Nice job on the Jag


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Finally made it home from the holiday travels.... 
Hope all had a great and safe one! :thumbsup:

Went down to the cave, time to unwind and open this great little surprise. Would have to say one of the best surprises for Christmas, but don't tell the TM.  

Besides the great donation from Tom, I was the lucky one who rec'd a wicked looking black 57 Chevy with flames on a long AFX tubbed out chassis and slammed. 

Still drooling over it. Will take a pic of it when I get a chance. Pure sweetness! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Great build from KiwiDave! Borrowed Ed's pic. Great pic, but any pic doesn't do this one justice.

Thanks again to Ed for pulling off another Christmas exchange! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Arrived home early this AM .. after dropping the suitcases.. and greeting the dogs.. I opened a package that arrived while I was gone.. !! I recieved Win's great little 37 ford custom,, and one of toms.. 37 kits.. 
Thanks WIN! ED, and Tom!! nice to come home to a great surprise.. 
CJ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks roadrner. Enjoy the car.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> Thanks roadrner. Enjoy the car.


Don't worry, will do! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Great car fastlap you should do more. show them off here. thanks alot lendell


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

hey ed i like the car i got keep up the good job and keep it up ty honda27


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> Great car fastlap you should do more. show them off here. thanks alot lendell


Thanks for the comps guys.

I can throw more photos up if that's what the crowd wants. Don't want to hi-jack the thread, so to speak.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Joez and Son! Glad you like the buggy I made! I only stabbed myself twice with the X-acto knife and Dremeled my leg once building that little bugger! Just so everyone can see here are the pics, and no it does not play nice with other slot cars on the track! Enjoy!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Parts I was wondering who built this buggy. Very Kewl man I love doing these Sand Vans up myself.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

*Yay for me!!!!!*

Woooooohoooooo look what landed in the mail box today. Big thanks to whoever the builder was on this cool Lil red wagon. Been doing laps today. Looks great doing laps. 
Big thanks to Ed as well.










Cheers Dave.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dave - i made this little red wagon! i am glad you like it. the body is from ideal - FYI. 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Dave - i made this little red wagon! i am glad you like it. the body is from ideal - FYI.
> 
> Wes


Where did you get those cool Decals ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1scalevolvo said:


> Where did you get those cool Decals ?
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:



And wheels? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Where did you get those cool Decals ?
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


my wife made it for me and it was on white background decal. my computer crashed and lost everything but let me look if i have any left and i ll give you some. pm me to remind me to check for it when i get home. i am at work from 4pm to 4am mon thru fri ..

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> And wheels? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


it came from maisto 1/64 diecast. it looks cool on that truck - all four tires and rims are same size. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Honey I took out the trash, mowed the lawn and built you some custom stickers...*



WesJY said:


> my wife made it for me and it was on white background decal. my computer crashed and lost everything but let me look if i have any left and i ll give you some. pm me to remind me to check for it when i get home. i am at work from 4pm to 4am mon thru fri ..
> 
> Wes


Dang what a great wife you have Wes,

Keep her... Tell your Wife to call my Wife to tell her to get crackin' on my slot car layout landscape work Please. 

Bob...do it NOW WOMAN ( :lol: laughing now but, if Ginger ever read this OMG) ...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Dang what a great wife you have Wes,
> 
> Keep her... Tell your Wife to call my Wife to tell her to get crackin' on my slot car layout landscape work Please.
> 
> Bob...do it NOW WOMAN ( :lol: laughing now but, if Ginger ever read this OMG) ...zilla


LMAO!!!!!!!! i will have to show this to my TM!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> Bob...do it NOW WOMAN ( :lol: laughing now but, if Ginger ever read this OMG) ...zilla


Funny how we all seem to suffer from the .... better stop here, don't want to provide any potential evidence.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wheeeeeeeeeeeew had to read this just to make sure...*



WesJY said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!! i will have to show this to my TM!!!
> 
> Wes


Bob...Good you said your TM...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Bob...Good you said your TM...zilla


I showed this to MY TM ......... she said why are you guys so afraid of your wives?? :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> I showed this to MY TM ......... she said why are you guys so afraid of your wives?? :tongue:


Probably because most TM's control the money in the house, I, on the other hand, control the money, but get the very often a$$ woopings for over spending.......(((now that I think of it, I need all those new AP Vettes that just came out)))


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

As someone who just paid off their credit card debt (finally, after a year of chipping away at it), I am very familiar with overspending - lol.

But I do NEED the new tjets and AFXtras Corvettes . . . just need to pay with cash PayPal funds instead of plastic!


----------

